# Corsair or Seasonic?



## puneet87 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello everyone!
I am upgrading my computer but confused about the PSU. I'll be buying:
Intel core i3 2100
4 GB DDR3 RAM
Gigabyte H61 Mobo
Gigabyte HD 7750 graphics card.

Now I can't decide PSU which one to buy :
1. Flipkart: Seasonic SS-400-ES 400 Watts PSU: Psu

2.Flipkart: Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU: Psu

I have about 2.8k for PSU. Kindly help me guys. BTW what will be the minimum PSU wattage required for my above setup?
Suggestions other than my shortlisting are welcome if they fit in my budget.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 13, 2012)

Corsair CX430v2 recommended for you


----------



## puneet87 (Mar 13, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Corsair CX430v2 recommended for you



Hmm thanks for the quick response  any particular reasons for not buying seasonic (apart from price) ?


----------



## funskar (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah .. Get a corsair cx430v2 for 2.3k

Puneet87 @ Both brands r gud.. But Corsair has a upper hand..
Great build quality & Rma service. And its 500bucks cheaper than seasonic..


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 13, 2012)

puneet87 said:


> Hmm thanks for the quick response  any particular reasons for not buying seasonic (apart from price) ?



Seasonic PSU are great no doubt but
1) The slight extra lower by the Corsair will help your new gen GPU and pc.
2) Price as you already said


----------



## puneet87 (Mar 13, 2012)

funskar said:


> Yeah .. Get a corsair cx430v2 for 2.3k



Thanks for replying, but is there any significant difference between them except price? I can spend 300-400 rs more if I get better product. I read review of seasonic one. It has bigger heatsinks and less noise fan. Also 2 12v rails compared to 1 in corsair psu.

I still can't decide.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 13, 2012)

tbh, i've never seen/heard of the particular seasonic psu you have mentioned.
better go with the corsair one.

anyway, seasonic is the OEM of many big-name companies, so it should be safe to buy it, but seeing as the price of the corsair is lower, and te corsair one has a bigger, pull fan, i'd advise you to stick with corsair.


----------



## puneet87 (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh man! I suddenly realized that I have been reading reviews that were dated 2003  The seasonic model I was referring to seems to be released almost 10 years ago. Now going with CX 430 V2.

Thank you guys!


----------



## Skud (Mar 13, 2012)

Corsair.


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 13, 2012)

both r good, but personaly i like corsair. So another vote for corsair.


----------



## imnasir (Mar 14, 2012)

CORSAIR CORSAIR CORSAIR
PURCHASED THE V2 VERSION MYSELF RECENTLY , & CAN TELL U YOU IT'S ONE DAMN PIECE OF PSU..THE BEST I HAD TILL DATE..NO NOISE COMPLETELY SILENT..GO 4 IT


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 14, 2012)

Well it reminds me a word of ico.

"Nothing is actually future proof except PSU"

You see you may change the processor and all after few months / years.

I'm not much into hardware but I'd say if you can afford and planning to keep space for upgrade you may like to consider Seasonic S1 2II 520W.

Before everyone shouts, I know this is overkill but still if you have budget and want to keep better space for upgrading!!

Otherwise your choise is just fine. No problem with it!!


----------



## vickybat (Mar 14, 2012)

^^ I think the words were somethin like this:

*"Nothing is actually future proof except for the CABINET & PSU"* 

I think he nailed it right there. Its so so true isn't it??


----------



## Skud (Mar 14, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well it reminds me a word of ico.
> 
> "Nothing is actually future proof except PSU"
> 
> ...




I can vouch for that. Monitor and SMPS are two things you should always spend as much as you can.

Yeah, you can include cabinet too.


----------



## funskar (Mar 14, 2012)

Corsair


----------



## harshatiyya (Mar 16, 2012)

both seasonic and corsair are best.. just get the one which has lower price.


----------



## aadi (May 2, 2012)

So it doesnt mean that seasonic can't power the hd 7750 ? i have the seasonic ss 400 es power supply so can it power the 7750 and 6770 also just please tell me i am in pretty much confusion.


----------



## doomgiver (May 2, 2012)

yes, it can, but as the OP has a choice, so the corsair unit is better for him.

please post your full config, if you want better help.


----------



## aadi (May 3, 2012)

thanks mate my pc specs are 
intel i3 2100 3.1ghz
intel dh67bl
gsskill 2gb ddr3 ram
seasonic ss 400 es 80+certified
seagate baracuda 500gb 7200rpm
cm elite 310
my psu have 1 6pin pcie connector or something.please help me................


----------



## ico (May 3, 2012)

Your PSU is fine for i3-2100 + HD 7750.

Closing this thread.


----------

